# [Xorg]Périphérique wacom (Résolu)

## Max la menace

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai voulu acheter une tablette graphique aujourd'hui et la faire marcher sous Linux. J'ai donc acheté une Wacom Intuos 4.

J'ai installé le paquet : xf86-input-wacom et configuré Xorg ainsi :

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "blank time"   "5"

   Option "standby time"   "10"

   Option "suspend time"   "20"

   Option "off time"   "30

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"    # For non-LCD tablets only

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "stylus"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY

  Option        "Type"          "stylus"

  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "eraser"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY

  Option        "Type"          "eraser"

  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "cursor"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY

  Option        "Type"          "cursor"

  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY

EndSection
```

Dans USE j'ai mis tcl tk et INPUT_DEVICES j'ai rajouté wacom. J'ai tout mis à jour.

Mais voilà ! Quand je lance :

```
less /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep wacom
```

J'ai ça :

```
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

(WW) stylus: failed to open /dev/input/wacom.

(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

(WW) eraser: failed to open /dev/input/wacom.

(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

(WW) cursor: failed to open /dev/input/wacom.

(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
```

C'est la première fois que je configure une périphérique telle que celle la, et que j'utilise une tablette graphique ! Donc je n'y connait pas grand chose.Mais je pense qu'il y a quelque chose qui a dû m'échaper. Pour le faire je me suis inspiré de la doc d'Ubuntu : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wacom

 En attendant ma tablette détecte les mouvement mais fonctionne bizarrement ! Si je touche la tablette avec le stylet elle détecte ça comme un clique (hors il me semble qu'il faut appuyer sur le bouton présent sur le styler... du moins c'est ce que je pense, j'ai jamais utilisé ça :q ), et j'ai l'impression qu'elle détecte pas la pression exercée !

Merci d'avance de prêter attention à mon sujet !

PS : Je suis sous Funtoo... mais je ne pense pas que ça change quoique ce soit !

----------

## boozo

'alute

Je n'ai jamais utilisé de périphérique tablet mais je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de différences profondes de fonctionnement entre les modèles wacom non ? si tu as fait le tour de f.g.o (en plus du tutorial d'ubuntu) c'est peut-être superflu de t'indiquer ce fil mais sait-on jamais   :Wink: 

Ce qui m'amène a demander la version de Xorg et elle d'xf86-input-wacom et savoir si tu passes par evdev ? car sinon pourquoi configuer le xorg.conf avec des sections et appels "inputdevice" c'est udev qui doit gérer avec hal non ?

ps/ Le titre est accrocheur pour ratisser large mais c'est plus spécifique "wacom" quand même ^^

Edit: (fote+phaute)²

----------

## Max la menace

Merci de me réponde !

Avec ce fil j'ai vite était un peu perdu. Si tu pouvais m'éclairer un peu. De plus la gestion des périphériques et moi... ça fait un nombre incalculable. Déjà je commence par donner ma configuration.

- Ma tablette : Wacom Inutos 4

- xorg-server : 1.7.7-r1

- xf86-input-wacom-0.10.8

- variables USE="tcl tk acpi hal apm lm_sensors pmu mse sse2 nls userlocales unicode truetype gtk gnome gdu gnutls -qt3support -qt4 -kde -bluetooth"

- INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev wacom"

- D'après ce que j'ai pu voir par ci par là, mon noyau est bien configuré pour utiliser HAL et evdev

- j'ai compilé le module du noyau pour wacom

Pour l'instant c'est tout ce que j'ai. J'ai ensuite copié le fichier de /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/wacom.fdi dont voici une copie :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<!-- this is probably a bit imprecise -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.category" contains="input">

      <match key="info.product" contains_outof="Wacom;WALTOP;WACOM">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">

      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf;FUJ02e5;FUJ02e7">

        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>

        <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->

    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">

      <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">

       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

 dans  /etc/hal/fdi/policy/wacom.fdi dont voici une copie après modification recommandée sur certains site :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="input.x11_driver" contains="wacom">

      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="stylus">

        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>

      </match>

      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">

         <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>

      </match>

      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="touch">

         <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Je ne pense pas avoir oublié quoique ce soit. Cependant, la commande

```
xsetwacom list dev
```

ne me retourne rien ! Donc je suppose qu'il y a quelque part où ça coince. Pour le xorg.conf j'ai récupéré mon ancienne configuration sans Wacom.

Donc voilà ! Maintenant, à partir de là je suis complètement largué ! Je dois faire quoi  :Sad:  Ca fait un peu ch*** de payer plus de 300€ pour ne pas réussir à configurer ça ! :/

Je remercie d'avance tout ce qui prête un oeil attentif à ce sujet et qui redonne espoir à un désespéré tel que moi... bon d'accord j'exagère un tout petit peu (vraiment tout petit peu).

PS : Je sais que le titre est assez large... mais je savait pas trop quoi mettre. On sait jamais qu'il y en ai qui ne connaissent pas Wacom et qu'ils se disent... "bon ça vaut pas la peine que j'y jette un oeil !" :p Mais si vraiment ça dérange je peux trouver autre chose !  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Oué c'est un peu le bordel   :Laughing: 

Faut passer le début qui s'épanche pas mal sur des essais avec upgrade des drivers dans l'arbre, mais il semble bien dire en résumé que le support dans le kernel n'est pas tip-top et que les indications du site du projet ne soit pas des plus fiable

En te collant le lien vers ce post, j'ai pointé que 2 des personnes semblaient s'accorder sur le fait qu'il faille activer le support wacom kernel en module et installer les drivres xf86-input-wacom via portage et par ailleurs compiler à part le module à partir du drivers externe et le copier ensuite à la place de celui créé par le noyau pour que cela fonctionne avec un niveau d'exigences acceptable

nb. A voir/comparer aussi les différences entre ta version xf86-input-wacom et celle en -9999 de l'overlay qu'ils utilisent (je ne sais pas lequel mais ça doit se trouver avec quelques recherches)

Bref, je n'en sais pas plus mais c'est une piste - bon un peu moche c'est sûr - m'enfin ce genre de périphérique n'étant pas très commun il me semble, que le support s'en ressente c'est aussi un peu c'est évident...

btw/ Pour ma remarque sur le titre, c'était juste un conseil de stratégie et pour améliorer les recherches sur le forum.

Si tu affiches la couleur avec a minima [wacom] dedant, tu attireras l'attention de ceux ayant une connaissance du produit et sans doutes des touches plus fiables, certes moins nombreuses mais potentiellement plus pertinentes   :Wink: 

Edit: Un post intéressant - le gars est peut-être à contacter via le fil voire par pm - il a peut-être affiné encore depuis   :Smile: 

----------

## Max la menace

Bon...

J'ai pris le module de linuxwacom est mis dans /lib64/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko à la place de l'autre

Pour l'installation de xf86-input-wacom version overlay j'ai du mal   :Embarassed: 

Alors j'ai rebootais. Rien !

En attendant la tablette marche comme une vulgaire souris et j'ai l'impression d'être dans un bateau, au milieu de l'océan Pacifique, quand il est recouvert de brouillard tellement épais que j'y vois pas mon nez...

Je sais même pas où chercher... C'est horrible   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## boozo

Je ne sais pas trop quoi te dire... tout ce que j'ai trouvé semble bien s'accorder sur cette "façon de faire" (cf. la ml fedora) pourtant...  :Sad: 

Laisser reposer un peu (et reprendre au début à un moment de pétole ^^) sinon attendre d'autres yeux plus éclairés sur la question 

btw/ c'est quoi le pb avec l'overlay ? (d'après ce que j'ai lu ici, ils doivent utiliser X11)

----------

## Max la menace

Bon.... pour l'overlay c'est bon ! J'ai fini par y arriver ! :p Mais sinon le problème maintenant c'est linuxwacom ! En fait j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait des trucs qui allait pas. Je suivis ton lien (que j'avais pas vu :-° ). Il dit que pour configurer il a utilisé :

```
# ./configure --disable-libwacomcfg --disable-libwacomxi --disable-wacdump --disable-xidump --disable-xsetwacom --disable-wacomxrrd  --disable-wacomdrv --enable-wacom
```

Donc j'ai utilisé le même. Ce qui me retourne :

```
----------------------------------------

  BUILD ENVIRONMENT:

       architecture - x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

       linux kernel - yes 2.6.30

      kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/build

     XFree86 source - no 

           Xorg SDK - yes /usr/include/xorg

          XSERVER64 - yes

           dlloader - yes

               XLib - yes /usr/lib64

         xf86config - yes

                TCL - yes /usr/include

                 TK - yes /usr/include

            ncurses - yes

  BUILD OPTIONS:

            wacom.o - yes

            wacdump - no 

             xidump - no 

        libwacomcfg - no

         libwacomxi - no

          xsetwacom - no

          wacomxrrd - no

              hid.o - no 

       wacom_drv.so - no /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input 

        wacom_drv.o - no

  wacom*_drv quirks - hal IsXExtensionPointer key-events dixScreenOrigins

----------------------------------------

    Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.

***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/build M=/home/maxime/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/src/2.6.30
```

Donc en fait, à première vu, le module de mon noyau de marche pas, il est pas chargé ! Et je ne vois pas pourquoi. Mon noyau :

```
Device Drivers --->

     Input Device Support --->

           [*] Tablets --->

                 <M> Wacom Inutos/Graphire tablet support (USB)
```

Apparemment mon module est bien chargé au démarrage (il y a pas un moyen d'en avoir le coeur net ?). Donc si je lance make voilà ce que j'ai :

```
Making all in src

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /home/maxime/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/src »

Making all in 2.6.30

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /home/maxime/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/src/2.6.30 »

    Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.

***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/build M=/home/maxime/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/src/2.6.30

make[3]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 »

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 »

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /home/maxime/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/src/2.6.30 »

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /home/maxime/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/src »

make[2]: Rien à faire pour « all-am ».

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /home/maxime/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/src »

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /home/maxime/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8/src »

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /home/maxime/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8 »

make[1]: Rien à faire pour « all-am ».

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /home/maxime/linuxwacom-0.8.8-8 »
```

Je pense qu'on est sur une piste ! :p Mais comme je suis un pitit nouveau sous Gentoo (enfin Funtoo)... j'avoue que j'ai un peu du mal ! J'espère que ça avancera quelqu'un ! :/ Moi je continue de chercher de mon côté =)

----------

## boozo

qqch me turlupine dans le .configure que tu as mis - c'est normal çà ?

 *Quote:*   

>        linux kernel - yes 2.6.30
> 
>       kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/build
> 
> 

 

----------

## Max la menace

Et bien...

J'ai un noyau 2.6.34-gentoo-r6. Le dossier /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/build est bien là. Le linux kernel - yes 2.6.30 je pense que c'est pour la famille des 2.6.3x...

Donc je ne vois pas trop où tu veux en venir :/

----------

## boozo

bon soit je pensais que tu ne travaillais pas dans le bon rep ou un synlink linux obsolète mais apparemment le "2.6.30" semble venir de la version du taball linuxwacom que tu as (0.8.8. :Cool:  -> d'ailleurs entre parenthèse, sur la première pas du site du projet on trouve çà :

 *Quote:*   

>   Development:
> 
> 0.8.7-2 (X server < 1.7)
> 
> 0.10.8 (X server >= 1.7)

 

Et il me semble que tu es en 1.7.7 non ? A tester peut-être dès fois que

----------

## Max la menace

Oui je l'avais vu ça. Mais en fait pour le >= 1.7 ils proposent le téléchargement du driver xf86-input-wacom-0.10.8. Or, moi j'ai installé celle de l'overlay ! Donc je pense que c'est bon de ce côté là !

Je crois que j'ai trouvé un truc qui pourrait être intéressant. En fait, je pense qu'il me détecte la tablette comme un touchpad :

```
% xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse                 id=7   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Intuos4 6x9                          id=8   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE                   id=9   [slave  pointer  (2)]
```

Si j'ai bien compris ! J'vais voir de ce côté là ! Si vous avez des idées (je suis sur un PC Portable c'est peut-être pour ça :p )

Mon fichier 10-x11-input.fdi :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- KVM emulates a USB graphics tablet which works in absolute coordinate mode -->

    <match key="input.product" contains="QEMU USB Tablet">

       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet">

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo
```

J'ai enfin réussis à faire marcher ! Doic voilà en gros le truc. Compiler en module le driver Wacom du noyau. Installer xf86-input-wacom. Et utiliser ce fichier hal (pour ceux qui ont la même configuration que moi :p ) :

J'espère que j'ai rien oublié ^^

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="input.x11_driver" contains="wacom">

      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="stylus">

        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>

      </match>

      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">

         <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>

      </match>

      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="touch">

         <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Merci 1000 fois boozo

----------

## boozo

Ben j'ai pas fait grand choses sauf tenir la main mais content que ça marche   :Smile: 

Donc en fait rien à cirer du driver linuxwacom si je te suis : activer celui du noyal + installer xf86-input-wacom-9999 de l'overlay X11 est suffisant et c'est juste un problème de config du fdi en fait ? 

<~off> J'ai toujours pensé qu'on avait fait "un grand pas en avant" *euphémisme* quand ils ont décidé de passer par le couple maudit hal/udev pour le X et tout gérer avec les fichiers de conf xml   :Rolling Eyes:   </~off>

----------

## Max la menace

En gros voilà ! :p

Mais faut pas critiquer HAL et evdev... c'est pas mal... ça s'trouve ça aurait été pire sinon  :Surprised: 

----------

